
“What Have the Romans Ever Done for Us?” Helen Dale’s “Kingdom of the Wicked” - jseliger
http://quillette.com/2018/03/27/romans-ever-done-us-discussion-helen-dales-kingdom-wicked/
======
jseliger
The novel is excellent: [https://jakeseliger.com/2017/12/28/kingdom-of-the-
wicked-boo...](https://jakeseliger.com/2017/12/28/kingdom-of-the-wicked-book-
one-rules-helen-dale/) and underrated.

